
A Node.js opensource lib to send transactional notifications, what next? - bdav24
https://github.com/notifme/notifme-sdk?
======
bdav24
Hi, I developed this SDK to help save time when integrating transactional
notifications. I'm looking for other ideas to work on as opensource projects.

What else do you think would be useful for your projects?

\- Perfect deliverability?

\- Cost reduction?

\- Template definition?

\- Devtools?

\- Other?

